# Bose 601's At local pawn shop



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

There are 4 Bose 601 series 2 speakers at a local pawn shop in omaha.

They are cosmeticaly in pretty good condition.
Two have some sunfading on the grills so the fabric is a light brownish grey.
The other 2 must have been on the other side of the room because the grills are still the purpleish black.

From what I have seen the drivers seem to be in decent shape. 

If you are interested let me know what you would be willing to spend for these with shipping and I'll go try to negotiate with them.

I can send pictures if anyone is interested.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

You're not gonna buy 'em? :bigsmile:
Just out of curiosity,... what are they askin'?


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I would...but i can't afford to. Unless someone wants to buy them for me as a late wedding birthday happy baby gift!

I will go back and ask about them in the morning.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

There's a reeason they're at the pawn/junk shop...care to guess?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If the price is right, you might want to borrow some money somewhere. The Series II models are getting up $200 or more on eBay.

http://completed.shop.ebay.com/item...Q2em283QQLHQ5fCompleteZ1?MA2ShowItems&guest=1

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

Their a lot better than bose's current speakers. :whistling:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Always check the condition of the surrounds on speakers that have foam surrounds, which these did, IIRC.


----------



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm surprised to actually see anyone interested in Bose over here. I thought that Bose was supposed to be bane for serious enthusiasts?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

We have a variety of users and interests here and we gladly accomodate them all. My preference certainly would not be for Bose 601s but if someone likes them or finds a good value on a pair, and it satisfies his/her needs, I have no problem giving my best advice on the matter. You won't find many Bose fans here likely, but neither will you find many snobs.


----------



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

I have nothing against bose, just their acoustimass systems and those types of systems in general. :foottap:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

The old Bose 501 Series II & III and 601 Series II & III were pretty decent speakers in their time. They were not terribly overpriced as the new Bose stuff is and represented a pretty good value overall.


----------

